# Einstieg bei JSP oder gleich EE 6 und JSF



## 0plan (25. Apr 2012)

Ich will mir Java EE aneignen, leider bin ich mit den ganzen Frameworks und Spezifikation teilweise überfordert. Ein gutes Buch (deutsch) finde ich leider auch nicht, würd am liebsten mit EE6 anfangen, damit ich nicht den in Edition 6 unnötig gewordenen Kram mit lerne. Nun meine Frage, sollte ich mir wirklich auch im einzelnen JSP's anschauen oder reicht es, wenn man sich nur mit JSF beschäftigt, das baut ja wie ich gehört habe darauf auf.


----------



## nillehammer (25. Apr 2012)

Um die Grundlagen zu verstehen, wie JEE-Webcontainer funktionieren, ist das Verständnis der Basistechnologien (insbesondere Servlets) hilfreich. Ansonsten solltest Du aber eher gleich bei JSF anfangen.


----------



## Dune (4. Mai 2012)

ja, so habe ichd as auch mitbekommen. Praktisch JSP macht selten Sinn, konzentriere dch lieber gleich auf JSF... nun aber mal zu einen Post der wohl im falschen Thema gelandet war.

ich hab da Probleme das unter einen Hut zu bekommen:

hey Leute,

ich habe da auch mal eine Frage!

was ist den vom Wem Abhängig... Ich steige da irgendwie nicht durch.

Der Glashfish Applikation Server kennt JSF und das ganze gehört zur JAva EE. wofür steht dann die Java EE?
JSF ist aber eine Art Grundbaustein(Framework?) und könnte z.B. mit Trinidad(KomponentenFramework) erweitert werden.
Was ist dann eine JSF Spizifikation? Mojarra-> Glashfish doer JSF

und vllt. als Faden zum Beschreiben.

Webprojekt - Glashfish Applikationserver - JSF - Trinidad - Java

das sollte doch ausrichen um alles umzusetzen, nur wie kann man sagen, dass diese Sachen miteinander machen

danke im Vorraus für die Antworten


----------



## Final_Striker (4. Mai 2012)

> wofür steht dann die Java EE?


Ist Google heute wieder kaputt?
Java Platform,_Enterprise_Edition



> Was ist dann eine JSF Spizifikation? Mojarra-> Glashfish doer JSF



JSF ist eine Spezifikation, Mojarra eine Implementierung dieser Spezifikation.


----------



## Dune (4. Mai 2012)

jaja... ständig haben die Probleme^^

nein, mal im Ernst. dafür stehts ja hier bei ner einstiegsfrage.

War sehr blöd ausgedrückt.
mal was besser: (ich entwickle in Eclipse)
Wenn Glassfish, ein JEE Applikations Server, die fertige JSF-Spezifikation Mojarra mitbringt, 
(sollte ja beim programmieren egal sein, ob da ein Glashfish, oder JBoss genutzt wird)
reicht es dann, die .jar von z.B. Trinidad(JSF-Erweiterung) dem Projekt hinzuzufügen, damit Mojarra dies auch erkennt?
Gibt es dann also einen Baum der etwa so aussieht im Server:
Glassfish
 -Mojarra
  --Triniad
  --JSP
  --Servlet
  --...

gerne auseinandernehmen, wenn ich da einen grundlegenden Denkfehler habe... kann ja nicht so schwer sein das zu verstehen


----------



## Fant (4. Mai 2012)

Dune hat gesagt.:


> Wenn Glassfish, ein JEE Applikations Server, die fertige JSF-Spezifikation Mojarra mitbringt,


Nochmal: Mojarra ist eine konkrete Implementierung der entsprechenden Spezifikation. Und ja, GlassFish bringt die für gewöhnlich mit. Muss er aber denke ich nicht. Letzten Endes bist du allein dafür verantwortlich, dass alle benötigten libs vorhanden sind.



> reicht es dann, die .jar von z.B. Trinidad(JSF-Erweiterung) dem Projekt hinzuzufügen, damit Mojarra dies auch erkennt?


Mojarra ist einfach auf Haufen irgendwelcher Dateien. Wie sollen die irgendwas erkennen?

Aber ja, es reicht (fast) in deiner Entwicklungsumgebung (Eclipse) die Trinidad-jars dem Project hinzuzufügen, damit du die Erweiterungen benutzen kannst. Zusätzlich solltest du sie auf deinen jsf-Seiten im header bekanntmachen (Stichwort xml-namespace).




> Gibt es dann also einen Baum der etwa so aussieht im Server:
> Glassfish
> -Mojarra
> --Triniad
> ...



Das sieht nach Käse aus ... JSP und Servlets haben nix mehr mit JSF (2.x) zu tun. Mir ist auch nicht wirklich klar, was du damit überhaupt genau zum Ausdruck bringen willst. 

Ich kann dir nur raten, dir einfach mal ein Anfängerbuch zu dem Themenblock zu besorgen. Das ist nichts, was man mal eben so in 5 Minuten erklärt.


----------

